# Water shortage in the Canary Islands?



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

This is my last concern before I buy the tickets for the tropical islands...and since my intention would be to buy a property there to live there all year long, I was wondering if there has been issues in getting normal water in residential buildings in any of the islands.

Does anyone know?

I just found this:

Water shortage becoming critical for agriculture - Daily News - Canary Islands - ISLANDCONNECTIONS.EU

But it doesn't answer my question.

Thank you


----------



## Jock719 (Nov 7, 2013)

I've not heard of any but I can only speak for our island of Fuerteventura. A lot of properties outside of the urbanisations have their own private supplies from artesian wells etc., but I must say I haven't heard of anyone saying there has been no water for domestic use. I would imagine that water for commercial use may well be scarce on a frequent basis given the climate of the islands.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

Jock719 said:


> I've not heard of any but I can only speak for our island of Fuerteventura. A lot of properties outside of the urbanisations have their own private supplies from artesian wells etc., but I must say I haven't heard of anyone saying there has been no water for domestic use. I would imagine that water for commercial use may well be scarce on a frequent basis given the climate of the islands.


Thank you!

I am thinking to move right to Furteventura but know very little and only from the web.

Is Caleta de Fuste a nice area? Are you far from it?

Thanks


----------



## Jock719 (Nov 7, 2013)

Well Caleta is a new town as such, and was built as a holiday town so it doesn't have an 'old town' as such but it does have a nice harbour with safe beaches for swimming. There are a lot of complex type villas for sale including some very nice ones on the Golf Course. There is a large development on 'chipmunk mountain' which over looks the town and has a lot of property for sale. If you want a clean and pleasant holiday type town with lots of good restaurants and bars, Caleta would be a good choice. And it's only 15 mins from the airport. We have been going to Fuerte for 10 years now and are in the process of buying in a locals village in the Mid South of the island, quite far away from the developed areas. If you haven't been to Fuerte before, I would certainly recommend an extended holiday, the island is very individual and may not be to everyone's taste, the geography and climate is best described as semi desert, with a lot of steppe type terrain. In comparison to some of the other Canary Islands, you may find Fuerte a bit barren !


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Lonely said:


> This is my last concern before I buy the tickets for the tropical islands...and since my intention would be to buy a property there to live there all year long, I was wondering if there has been issues in getting normal water in residential buildings in any of the islands.
> 
> Does anyone know?
> 
> ...


*The lack of rain this year * so next year will most probably be back to normal, like the rest of Spain (not much rain this year)


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

In January one of my two water aljibes had a depth of over 7 foot, 2 metres, I plumbed it the other day, there is about 18 inches. We have not had any substantial rain for over 1 year.

Very often the water pressure to the house is reduced, or cut off, and because of this most old houses have two systems of water supply, the newer buildings have a roof top water tank of about 1000 litres, this is just in case of problems.


----------

